# Shop Lighting.



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No, you were right in your first assessment. I actually think I would need more. The company I bought them from said I would need 4 of the 6 tube fixtures and I believe they were pretty close. Two 6 tube fixtures would no way come close to equalling the output of 2 400w HPS fixture, no way, no how.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Leo G said:


> No, you were right in your first assessment. I actually think I would need more. The company I bought them from said I would need 4 of the 6 tube fixtures and I believe they were pretty close. Two 6 tube fixtures would no way come close to equalling the output of 2 400w HPS fixture, no way, no how.


I may have to rethink my lighting plan, as these eyes get older they need brighter lights. I was going with the 100 watt per tube rule in my plan.

How do the T12 8 footers compare with the T5's?

And are they regular T12's or T12HO's?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The T12 are the old fashion regular output lamps. Only thing they have going for them is they are only 12' off the ground. 75watt bulbs about 4600 lumens per bulb. I would say that the 6 bulb T5 fixture puts out 10,000 lumens more light than the 4 75w T12's. The T12 will draw about 340 watts while the 6 tube draws 280 watts (see chart in post 14)


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was looking at your original post and you said you were comparing the T5's to MH lighting. Your assessment of 1 bulb per 100 w of MH is correct. The fixtures I am using say that a four tube fixture is a 1 to 1 replacement for a 400w MH fixture. I am comparing mine to HPS which has double to lumen output of an equivalent wattage MH fixture.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

That gives me a better idea. Our current shop has T12 lights in the insulated and heated section, and T12HO's in the uninsulated and unheated section.

One thing I did that helped a lot with the lighting in our current shop was to paint the sheetrock. Before it was not painted and just taped, after paint it was a lot brighter with the light reflecting off the ceiling and walls better. Current heated shop is in two divided sections and I painted one side with a mix of various old paint leftover from jobs. Mixed together in was a light to medium gray, the other section I painted a off white. Should have just bought some more off white paint as the gray side is not as good as the white side.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I was in a Loew's the other day & I noticed how much light that they were getting from 6 bulb T-8 four foot fixtures. It was really bright in there.
Steve


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I am very pleased with my choice in fixtures. I took my time and did my research. The fixtures somehow power 324w of lights using 280w of power. All of the other fixtures I looked at use 340w worth of power. The bulbs are rated at 5200 lumens and have a 6 phosphor mixture to produce a CRI of 93 @ 5900K. One of the things I was a little disappointed about with them is the light spread. The HPS bulbs are pretty omni directional. My shop is 25' wide and the fixtures set at 15' above the floor left the edges of the shop darker than I liked. That is where the T8 32w 2 bulb fixtures come into play. I use them as task lighting. I put them over the machines that I have on the walls. This way I have the main lighting (2 6 bulb fixtures) which I switch on when I walk through the door. And the task lighting that I switch on when I am at that station. When all the bulbs are illuminated it is plenty bright in the shop with a good overall equal coverage in the work areas. If I used four 6 bulb fixtures equally spaced in the shop the task lighting wouldn't be required. But I am not positive if the edges of the shop would be illuminated as bright as the center is.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

stp57 said:


> I was in a Loew's the other day & I noticed how much light that they were getting from 6 bulb T-8 four foot fixtures. It was really bright in there.
> Steve


The T5's put out substantially more light, but at a wattage cost. T8's are 32w (3050 lumens) and T5's are 54w (5200 lumens).


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

> How do the T12 8 footers compare with the T5's?


You should think flicker rate too. T-12' have a fl of 120. T-8's and T-5's are at about 4000. Hps and Mh are low too. Here are some lights at 30 frames per second.




I think they got the mh and hps mixed up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The flicker rate is barely seeable on the HPS. The pc of quarts that gets heated up stays pretty constant. You can notice it if you try. T12's I can see flicker out of the side of my eye. The flicker was never the problem, just that umpa lumpa color.


----------

